# Idolos at the Local Zoo



## Idolofreak (May 6, 2011)

Okay, here's some pictures of one of the adult female idolos at the Henry Doorly Zoo. Let me know what you think. They're pretty awesome. BTW Entomo-logic (Tony) is in the background of the third photo. He's the keeper who took care of these Idolos.

Idolo threat display:

Climbing on my arm:

Grabbing the shiny camera:

Climbing on her cage:


----------



## Idolofreak (May 6, 2011)

BTW this is in the downstairs permitted holding room with all the exotic bugs in it. My favorite room in the whole insect building.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 6, 2011)

Very nice. I have yet to see one first hand. I'd love to hold one. ooooh


----------



## Idolofreak (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, they're really pretty and really fun to hold.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 6, 2011)

Where is this zoo?


----------



## Idolofreak (May 6, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> Where is this zoo?


This is in the permitted insect holding room at the Butterfly and Insect Pavillion at the Henry Doorly Zoo in Omaha, NE

2nd best zoo in the country!!!


----------



## Colorcham427 (May 6, 2011)

wow that is amazing, nice and awesome place to have close to you! it is close to you, right?


----------



## Colorcham427 (May 6, 2011)

lol that idolo is probably bigger than most adult "mega mantis" lol


----------



## sporeworld (May 6, 2011)

Hey! I have babies at that zoo! That's one of our members!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 6, 2011)

Dang, I tried to go go down there but it was all blocked by rhino pooh... :lol:


----------



## Idolofreak (May 6, 2011)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> wow that is amazing, nice and awesome place to have close to you! it is close to you, right?


Yeah, it's about twenty-ish minutes from my house.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 6, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Hey! I have babies at that zoo! That's one of our members!


Cool. I volunteer at the insect building at Henry Doorly a lot. It's really fun to feed the bugs and set up the habitats.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 7, 2011)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> lol that idolo is probably bigger than most adult "mega mantis" lol


No. lol


----------



## Idolofreak (May 7, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Dang, I tried to go go down there but it was all blocked by rhino pooh... :lol:


LOL but it's right by the entrance! You just go past the Mutual of Omaha Wild Kingdom Pavillion and it's right there. (The big building with _two_ glass domes)


----------



## animalexplorer (May 7, 2011)

Great job! I use to volunteer at Woodland Park Zoo in Washington state. Always nice to get behind the scenes and work close with the animals.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 7, 2011)

So I'm guessing now, that you really mean these were at the zoo? I thought you just didn't want people to know you had some at your house...Ha-ha, do I feel stupid. :lol: 

And yeah that girl is a monster!


----------



## Idolofreak (May 7, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> So I'm guessing now, that you really mean these were at the zoo? I thought you just didn't want people to know you had some at your house...Ha-ha, do I feel stupid. :lol:
> 
> And yeah that girl is a monster!


Yeah, these are _really_ at the Henry Doorly Zoo, just not on exhibit.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 7, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Hey! I have babies at that zoo! That's one of our members!


One of your members?


----------



## yen_saw (May 7, 2011)

They are Tony's baby. I sent a batch back in September last year to Kay and Tony from Omaha Zoo too, not sure if these are the one from my shipment. All credits go to Tony for bringing them up to adult.


----------



## Idolofreak (May 7, 2011)

yen_saw said:


> They are Tony's baby. I sent a batch back in September last year to Kay and Tony from Omaha Zoo too, not sure if these are the one from my shipment. All credits go to Tony for bringing them up to adult.


Hey, I know Tony! I work with him all the time! He's really great with mantids.  I also know Kay and pretty much all of the other keepers at the insect building. You can actually see Tony in the background in the third photo. And yes, these are the idolos from your shipment. So I guess it's pretty nice that now you get to see your idolos in their full adult beauty!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 7, 2011)

sure, I started them out with their first babies, look for my business name on the butterfly pavallion when u go in!


----------



## Idolofreak (Jul 1, 2011)

BTW these died back in April or May because they had been alive since August or September. Just saved the great photos.


----------

